# Blue Collar, White Collar, Striped?



## Realstone (Sep 13, 2012)

Yo!

This is a bit of an addendum to the mega thread: "Who are you, where are you from..and what do you do?"
For those that don't know, blue collar - you work primarily with your hands (mechanic, laborer, etc), white collar - you work mainly in an office, striped is a little of both, like a field technician, company owner that works in the plant as much as the office.  retired is self explanatory and other could be between careers, recuperating or pregnant.

I'm a self employed contractor, so I'm in the striped category.


----------



## Jags (Sep 14, 2012)

Striped in a white collar world.  Computer dude.  But I also do all the networking and hardware, so anybody that has ever pushed a ceiling tile back knows....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 14, 2012)

Not sure what striped collar means, so I clicked "white". I'm sometimes white, sometimes muddy collar.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 14, 2012)

White collared, but in order to compensate for my career choice I have hobbies that get me dirty and calloused.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2012)

Im blue collar, with treework on the side that's sometimes a sweaty, dirty brown collar.  I guess I should be in the "bust-yer-ass-off-all-damm-day" collar category, but I didn't see that option in he poll ....


----------



## ironpony (Sep 14, 2012)

run a business division, sometimes still go out and install with the guys just to let them know I can and it gains some respect if you do thier job with them. you see what I do on my time off.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 14, 2012)

stove guy by day, haircutter guy by night....stove guy thing is sorta striped collar....haircutting is pretty blue.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 14, 2012)

Only wear t-shirts without collars, if I wear a shirt at all...


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 14, 2012)

I wore stripes for about 6 months, but I'd rather not talk about it.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 14, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> stove guy by day, haircutter guy by night....stove guy thing is sorta striped collar....haircutting is pretty blue.


 
...............or pink


----------



## fossil (Sep 14, 2012)

For a whole lot of years, I had no trouble whatever deciding what I was going to wear to work, and my collars always had insignias attached.  So, maybe I was a Labeled Collar worker.  These days (retired) I'm like H the H...you'll rarely catch me wearing anything with a collar of any color.  I don't cut hair.  Nor am I pregnant.


----------



## Realstone (Sep 14, 2012)

hossthehermit said:


> ...............or pink


Boo!  


Adios Pantalones said:


> Not sure what striped collar means, so I clicked "white". I'm sometimes white, sometimes muddy collar.


Mix of blue & white.


----------



## loon (Sep 14, 2012)

Theres no Brown Collar? So i guess i am on the 'Other'?

Sewage Plant Operator Loon


----------



## Dtunes (Sep 14, 2012)

White Collar, work in investments for money market mutual funds and private accounts.  Though I've worked in just about every field at some point.


----------



## gmule (Sep 14, 2012)

White collar who manages blue collar workers


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2012)

loon said:


> Theres no Brown Collar? So i guess i am on the 'Other'?
> 
> Sewage Plant Operator Loon


 Well, at least at the end of the day you can legitimately say "I've had enough of this chit, I'm outta here!", and say it with meaning and authority!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2012)

gmule said:


> White collar who manages blue collar workers


 OH, yer one of THEM guys.......


----------



## gmule (Sep 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> OH, yer one of THEM guys.......


 
Um yeah, I'm going to need you to work on Saturday


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2012)

gmule said:


> Um yeah, I'm going to need you to work on Saturday


 I'm , a,  "hack, cough, HAAACK COUGH COUGH"....not gonna be able to come in tomorrow....don't feel so good right now...


----------



## loon (Sep 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well, at least at the end of the day you can legitimately say "I've had enough of this chit, I'm outta here!", and say it with meaning and authority!


 

Every stinking day Scotty


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 14, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I wore stripes for about 6 months, but I'd rather not talk about it.


Replacement ref for the NFL?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 14, 2012)

Mafia enforcer,pimp,chief cook & bottle washer.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 14, 2012)

Pimp heh....is that purple collar?


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Pimp heh....is that purple collar?


 I'm thinking its a glowing RED collar, Jack....


----------



## smoke show (Sep 14, 2012)

Automotive Technician (grease monkey) never done anything else.


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 14, 2012)

Chief Auto tech, shop owner, office manager, & service writer. Collar changes color frequently, & unexpectedly throughout the day. Oh yea & receptionist  too. A C


----------



## Ashful (Sep 14, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> White collared, but in order to compensate for my career choice I have hobbies that get me dirty and calloused.



Couldn't say it any better myself.  By day, Chief Scientist of a tech company.  By night, excavator, mechanic, plumber, woodsman...

I try to wear a different color shirt everyday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 15, 2012)

Stagehand


----------



## Realstone (Sep 15, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Stagehand


Nice work if you can get it.  How did you luck into that line of work/?


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 15, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Nice work if you can get it. How did you luck into that line of work/?


 
I was on the stage crew in high school. At 15 I decided that I was gonna do this. Now I am 42 and living a 15 year old's dream. I went to college for it for 3 semesters. Dropped out and went to work. How did I "luck into" it? I showed up on time, worked hard, and showed bosses that I was the best guy on the crew. I had some good breaks too. Plenty of work here in NYC. Problem is that I have to stay near NYC to make a decent living. No house in the country surrounded by woods for a stagehand.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 15, 2012)

My collar is white sometimes but that's only 'cause that's what color the dirt is at work. At home I run my little (and I mean little...) small engine repair business but there's grease on my keyboard/mouse so no "striped" designation for me.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 15, 2012)

I work in an office as a nuclear tech but I also work with my hands because I start IVs and make people radioactive...so I am a combo deal..and supersize that...lol


----------



## JoeyD (Sep 15, 2012)

I am the lone "other" because I like being different.


----------



## shmodaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

As an equipment operator/ deck hand/ farm hand / teacher/ dish washer / chef/ short order cook/ maids helper/ washing machine attendant/ co recreation coordinator /  phew!  Im tired .....zzzzz.....oh yeah stripped I guess but I share most of the managerial aspects of my  life with my wife!  But Im really just middle management bossed by my 4 year old daughter and 7 year old son.

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 20, 2012)

shmodaddy said:


> ...oh yeah stripped


 
I'm thinking that would be NO collar.


----------



## shmodaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I'm thinking that would be NO collar.


Lol choker collar!

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 21, 2012)

Mostly Red, White & Blue collar here. Job description says White at work, but sometimes I gotta get my hands on the fixturing in the shop (Blue). All (Black &) Blue when I get home & work on the house & the truck & the Ultra & the boat. Red on Fridays, til all the troops come home. Maroon as a Ride Captain for the Patriot Guard Riders - mostly on weekends...Oh, yeah, I AM retired as well & collecting a pension...Life is kinda good...


----------



## DuckDog (Sep 24, 2012)

Mostly white collar (remote programming and diagnostics on PBX phone systems) but every now and then I get some stripes and head to the field for a local service call.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 25, 2012)

Joful said:


> Couldn't say it any better myself. By day, Chief Scientist of a tech company. By night, excavator, mechanic, plumber, woodsman...
> 
> I try to wear a different color shirt everyday.
> 
> ...


 

Make that 3.  At work, sadly, I am dilbert.  When you call support and India or China answers, yes that MY fault.

At home Im a woodcutter, carpenter, painter, auto mechanic, stereo repairman, computer tech, electrician, plumber, landscaper, cook or whatever else the boss, a.k.a. Mrs Jeremy, is asking for today.


----------



## firebroad (Sep 25, 2012)

White collar.
Used to be Ring-around-the-collar (housewife).
I aspire to be retired. (No collar?)


----------



## Realstone (Sep 26, 2012)

firebroad said:


> White collar.
> Used to be Ring-around-the-collar (housewife).
> I aspire to be retired. (No collar?)


Grey collared?


----------



## ScotO (Sep 26, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Make that 3. At work, sadly, I am dilbert.* When you call support and India or China answers, yes that MY fault.*
> 
> At home Im a woodcutter, carpenter, painter, auto mechanic, stereo repairman, computer tech, electrician, plumber, landscaper, cook or whatever else the boss, a.k.a. Mrs Jeremy, is asking for today.


 Oh, so YOOOOUUUUUUR the guy I wanna choke when I get one of those guys on the phone....


----------



## Jags (Sep 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Oh, so YOOOOUUUUUUR the guy I wanna choke when I get one of those guys on the phone....


 
Thats why I buy IBM - "ello?, yah, dis is IBM.  Yep we R in Rochester Mineesoota."


----------



## jharkin (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahahaaaa  . Actually I don't work in tech support, my job is internal to R&D. But not surprisingly we have large operations in India and China (and Israel, and Russia, and Germany, and the UK and all over USA and Canada but I digress). 

Years ago I had to face a choice - stay purely technical and probably get laid off eventually, or take an offered management track role and work my way up. It saddens me that I have to manage offshore teams that are doing the job I and many of my friends used to do here, but when you have to make a living sometimes you cant be so idealistic....


----------



## lukem (Sep 27, 2012)

I guess I fall in the striped bucket.  I'll do anything from design and code software, to install machines, to work on "strategy" type stuff.  Pretty wide variety.  

As the old saying goes, there are the type that shower before work and the type that shower after.  A lot of days I have to do both.


----------



## Realstone (Sep 28, 2012)

lukem said:


> As the old saying goes, there are the type that shower before work and the type that shower after.


Maybe that's how I should have worded the poll


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 28, 2012)

Blue, Owner of a one truck business. I go around collect milk at the farms, and deliver to plant. Also tow an open top chip trailer in between that job. I haul sawdust/shavings/bark in Maine and New Brunswick Canada.


----------



## Nickolai (Sep 29, 2012)

The collar I'm wearing right now is battleship grey. 

Nuclear Security - Army before that


----------



## northwinds (Sep 30, 2012)

I traded in my white collar and a tie (attorney) for a no collar t-shirt (owner of a coffee roastery and then caregiver for disabled son)
about a decade ago.  No regrets, although the work is harder on many days.


----------

